# Who does CDE?



## MajorClementine (Apr 28, 2019)

I have a couple of questions for those of you who drive in CD events. Does your horse have to be registered with AMHA/R or are they usually open events? 

Is there a website that I can go to that lists CDEs and where they are? Or are there lots of different clubs and I just need to find one in my area?

What vehicle do you guys use?

I'm trying to contact Patty's Pony Place about getting a Cricket ordered. I think Clementine would make a great CD horse. She likes to go go go and is one of those horses who will try just about anything you ask them to. Even if it worries her at first she'll usually do it then prance off like "I got this!". Clementine isn't AMHA/R registered so that's why I'm wondering if they are open class.

Thanks in advance everyone. I don't have many other drivers close by so having you guys to help is wonderful.


----------



## Al B (Apr 28, 2019)

Go to Horsedriver.com (Chimacum Tack) and read my 3 part article on CDE's. It is entitled "Ever drive a VSE"
https://americandrivingsociety.org and look at Omnibus. It lists all the events.
Horses do not need to be registered

Go to an event and volunteer (always welcome) before you spend a lot of money on equipment.

email me personally at [email protected] if you have more questions


----------



## MajorClementine (Apr 28, 2019)

Great thank you! I would love to go volunteer to get a feel for the events. I appreciate the info and I'll look into it.

I had never really considered it before because I assumed horses had to be registered. Then I decided I wanted a Cricket for local trail driving and it kind of spurred me into looking into doing more with Clementine.


----------



## Cayuse (Apr 28, 2019)

They don't have to be registered, just have to make the height requirements for the VSE (very small equine) division.
Peanut did a couple of them last year and we used my Kingston cart and did OK. Wire wheels are not allowed after a certain point because they are a safety issue, but they can be used at the beginner level.


----------



## Al B (Apr 28, 2019)

The cricket would be an excellent choice.


----------



## Patty's Pony Place (Apr 29, 2019)

MajorClementine said:


> I have a couple of questions for those of you who drive in CD events. Does your horse have to be registered with AMHA/R or are they usually open events?
> 
> Is there a website that I can go to that lists CDEs and where they are? Or are there lots of different clubs and I just need to find one in my area?
> 
> ...


Hi! I am slow sometimes!! I will message you back from the PPP FB page!


----------



## MajorClementine (Apr 29, 2019)

Patty's Pony Place said:


> Hi! I am slow sometimes!! I will message you back from the PPP FB page!



No problem. I figure you guys are busy with carts and spending time with your own horses. What's the point of handcrafting great vehicles if you don't take the time to drive them 

Al B- the closest events to me are in CA. I found one that has a clinic as well so I may go to that one. It's in September so I have a little while to plan. I was thinking of going without a horse to the clinic and just trying to soak up as much info as I can. I've honestly never gone to a clinic but I assume there is knowledge to be gleaned even horseless? I will check into volunteering as well.


----------



## Cajonat (May 1, 2019)

We do CDE's with our 37" pair and our 36"single mini (they aren't registered). The single is successful at Intermediate (against the big guys lol) so minis' can definitely rock at this sport!! Al B has some good advice! Enjoy!!


----------



## barngirl2 (May 12, 2019)

Al B said:


> The cricket would be an excellent choice.



I have a 35" mini gelding, who has already done CDEs and ADS events with his previous owner. I want to do the same with him, and get us the best cart for the job. So far, I am most interested in the Mini Bell Crown and the Cricket. Could you talk about the features of each type, and would you have a preference? Thank you!


----------



## Al B (May 14, 2019)

If that is directed to me I don't have any experience with either. I have a Pacific Smartcart that I haven't used for some time because I am using two 4 wheel carts (Tadpole and Glinkowski). Make sure you have steel wheels and a good flexible suspension. If they offer wheel guards (tree guards, brush guards, whatever they call them) be sure to get those. Weight is a paramount consideration. I have a formula that I use. Take the weight of the cart and harness plus your weight and divide it by the weight of the horse. You will not get under a 1 with a mini but get as low as you can. Bigger horses can get under 1. As I said I have no experience with either but just looking at the pictures the Cricket looks to be the more desirable of the 2. JMHO.


----------



## barngirl2 (May 15, 2019)

Al B said:


> If that is directed to me I don't have any experience with either. I have a Pacific Smartcart that I haven't used for some time because I am using two 4 wheel carts (Tadpole and Glinkowski). Make sure you have steel wheels and a good flexible suspension. If they offer wheel guards (tree guards, brush guards, whatever they call them) be sure to get those. Weight is a paramount consideration. I have a formula that I use. Take the weight of the cart and harness plus your weight and divide it by the weight of the horse. You will not get under a 1 with a mini but get as low as you can. Bigger horses can get under 1. As I said I have no experience with either but just looking at the pictures the Cricket looks to be the more desirable of the 2. JMHO.



Thanks Al B! Your input much appreciated! I like your 'formula' - it makes sense. I came up with .96 for a number; using a Bell Crown's weight.


----------



## Cajonat (May 16, 2019)

I compete in CDE's with a Frey Rebel and a Sprint for the last couple of years (training, prelim and intermediate). They work well for our minis and have no mechanical issues over the years...touch wood! My favourite is the Rebel...it's nice for my back


----------



## barngirl2 (May 16, 2019)

Cajonat said:


> I compete in CDE's with a Frey Rebel and a Sprint for the last couple of years (training, prelim and intermediate). They work well for our minis and have no mechanical issues over the years...touch wood! My favourite is the Rebel...it's nice for my back



Thanks for the feedback! Much appreciated!


----------



## dalvers63 (May 17, 2019)

My main purpose for getting a mini was to compete in Combined Driving events. I purchased a Bellcrown Minicrown last year and love it! Very sturdy, comfortable, and good over rough ground. Both my 36" gelding and my 35" mare can pull it with no issues. The only change I've decided to make is to get neck collars instead of using the breast collar due to the low line of draft with the Bellcrown. 

I highly recommend coming and volunteering at an event to get the feel of how things work. Everyone I've met has been kind and helpful. I love going to events and wish there were more available!


----------



## barngirl2 (May 17, 2019)

dalvers63 said:


> My main purpose for getting a mini was to compete in Combined Driving events. I purchased a Bellcrown Minicrown last year and love it! Very sturdy, comfortable, and good over rough ground. Both my 36" gelding and my 35" mare can pull it with no issues. The only change I've decided to make is to get neck collars instead of using the breast collar due to the low line of draft with the Bellcrown.
> 
> I highly recommend coming and volunteering at an event to get the feel of how things work. Everyone I've met has been kind and helpful. I love going to events and wish there were more available!



Thanks so much for your feedback! Great input - I just talked to another mini owner who got a Bell Crown and has had it for 9 years, still in great shape. It sounds perfect for me and Sammy. And yes, I agree about volunteering. There is an event coming up in August that I put my name on the volunteer list for.


----------



## Patty's Pony Place (May 17, 2019)

Al B said:


> If that is directed to me I don't have any experience with either. I have a Pacific Smartcart that I haven't used for some time because I am using two 4 wheel carts (Tadpole and Glinkowski). Make sure you have steel wheels and a good flexible suspension. If they offer wheel guards (tree guards, brush guards, whatever they call them) be sure to get those. Weight is a paramount consideration. I have a formula that I use. Take the weight of the cart and harness plus your weight and divide it by the weight of the horse. You will not get under a 1 with a mini but get as low as you can. Bigger horses can get under 1. As I said I have no experience with either but just looking at the pictures the Cricket looks to be the more desirable of the 2. JMHO.


Thank you for your comment. Our Cricket is the safest built cart on the market - with features that no other carts have - and ours are NOT "extra cost" options. The independent suspension is truly unparalleled - our client in Florida owning EVERY other make of cart, having compared them head to head. Her Cricket is the only cart she now drives, and has been setting records in her driving events for three summers now with it.


----------



## Cajonat (May 18, 2019)

Barngirl2 - CDEs are a ton of fun...we love the camaraderie, the mini's love it...it's just SO much fun! I've heard some really good feedback on the Bellcrown but whatever cart you end up with...you will have so much fun


----------



## barngirl2 (May 18, 2019)

Cajonat said:


> Barngirl2 - CDEs are a ton of fun...we love the camaraderie, the mini's love it...it's just SO much fun! I've heard some really good feedback on the Bellcrown but whatever cart you end up with...you will have so much fun



Definitely! I plan on it!


----------



## Patty's Pony Place (May 18, 2019)

dalvers63 said:


> My main purpose for getting a mini was to compete in Combined Driving events. I purchased a Bellcrown Minicrown last year and love it! Very sturdy, comfortable, and good over rough ground. Both my 36" gelding and my 35" mare can pull it with no issues. The only change I've decided to make is to get neck collars instead of using the breast collar due to the low line of draft with the Bellcrown.
> 
> I highly recommend coming and volunteering at an event to get the feel of how things work. Everyone I've met has been kind and helpful. I love going to events and wish there were more available!


Very nice to hear that you went to a neck collar with your Bell Crown. We have done a lot of videos and written posts over the last SEVERAL years regarding the use of breast plates (and Euro collars) with a neck collar line of draft. We of course, build our carts per the harness the client wants to use, and some of ours have a second mount built into them, so the cart can be used with either breast plate, or neck collars, and be correct.


----------



## diamond c (May 18, 2019)

I'm just wondering, do you have to use a horse or can you use a donkey or mules?


----------



## Cajonat (May 19, 2019)

In Alberta...mules, horses, minis...they all compete together. To be sure, contact the organizers and read the prize list for any show specific conditions!


----------



## dalvers63 (May 20, 2019)

You'll have a great time!


----------



## dalvers63 (May 20, 2019)

Patty's Pony Place said:


> Very nice to hear that you went to a neck collar with your Bell Crown. We have done a lot of videos and written posts over the last SEVERAL years regarding the use of breast plates (and Euro collars) with a neck collar line of draft. We of course, build our carts per the harness the client wants to use, and some of ours have a second mount built into them, so the cart can be used with either breast plate, or neck collars, and be correct.


 
I've read your blog posts and articles which helped a lot in deciding to go a full collar. I can see the difference in how my guys go so it didn't take long to realize it was best for all of us!


----------



## dalvers63 (May 20, 2019)

barngirl2 said:


> Thanks so much for your feedback! Great input - I just talked to another mini owner who got a Bell Crown and has had it for 9 years, still in great shape. It sounds perfect for me and Sammy. And yes, I agree about volunteering. There is an event coming up in August that I put my name on the volunteer list for.



I just noticed you're in Seattle. Did you sign up for the EI CDE in August? If you're available the end of June you should come out for Kitchen Sink, our first general fun event of the season. I'll be there with Eden and a whole group of mini drivers. 

If you ever want to come and see my Bellcrown just let me know. We love company!


----------



## barngirl2 (May 20, 2019)

dalvers63 said:


> I just noticed you're in Seattle. Did you sign up for the EI CDE in August? If you're available the end of June you should come out for Kitchen Sink, our first general fun event of the season. I'll be there with Eden and a whole group of mini drivers.
> 
> If you ever want to come and see my Bellcrown just let me know. We love company!



That is a very kind offer to visit! The mini people I have met have been great about sharing - a fun group for sure. I will be at the August Donida event to watch and volunteer. I didn't sign my own mini up just yet - we are getting to know each other. The Kitchen Sink event is probably a good first place for us to venture out. Is there a way to PM on this forum and share contact info?


----------



## Peggy Porter (May 21, 2019)

[QUOTE="barngirl2, post: 1630534, member: 46614. 
Is there a way to PM on this forum and share contact info?[/QUOTE]

Yes there is. Click on the photo of the person (in this case, Dalvers63) and then do “start a conversation”. This will send a message and a notification.


----------



## Al B (May 21, 2019)

You can. I have competed against horses, donkeys and mules. Even mini ones. The ADS rule book is online.


----------



## Cajonat (May 21, 2019)

I've been encouraged to show in the states this year...EI was mentioned! It's not in the cards this year, but if that changes I'll be in touch .


----------



## barngirl2 (May 21, 2019)

Peggy Porter said:


> [QUOTE="barngirl2, post: 1630534, member: 46614.
> Is there a way to PM on this forum and share contact info?



Yes there is. Click on the photo of the person (in this case, Dalvers63) and then do “start a conversation”. This will send a message and a notification.[/QUOTE]

Thanks Peggy - got it!


----------



## Patty's Pony Place (May 29, 2019)

dalvers63 said:


> I've read your blog posts and articles which helped a lot in deciding to go a full collar. I can see the difference in how my guys go so it didn't take long to realize it was best for all of us!


I do not have a "blog" - but my information has been taught to, and used by some that do have blogs. All of my videos on this subject are on the PPP FB page. Either way, and again, it is really nice to see many people now taking this seriously - as the potential damage to the top of the neck is very real. One of the original, and biggest promoters of the "adjustable line of draft" has discontinued said promotion of such a thing. It was in answer to that promotion that we began on a mission to correct the false data associated with that. And adjustable line of draft means ONLY that with the ring on the assorted units - the trace will not kink when you hook it up to a low attachment point on a cart or carriage. From there, it just was "allowed" for people to think it meant that doing so was "o.k." which it without doubt, is not.


----------

